
Exploiting SystemD JournalD Part 1 - eatonphil
https://capsule8.com/blog/exploiting-systemd-journald-part-1/
======
LinuxBender
90% of the readable screen is a menu for me. I can see the article in about
10% of the space. It is difficult to read like that.

~~~
eatonphil
What device are you on? It shows up ok for me on my Android phone and Chrome
on the desktop.

~~~
LinuxBender
Firefox in a VM. Other websites render fine.

